# Mussels



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I bought 5Lbs mussels at Costco. I made the traditional mussels in white wine, tomato, garlic and Italian parsley right before service. It was great and I made some linguine and had some great crusty bread for sopping.
I ate so many last night as my wife does not like them. So I will take today off and return to mussels on Sunday.
I want to find another recipe. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

We love mussels as well, try this one, lemon butter, spicy red sauce there are many ways to prepare and they are all great if you like mussels and octopi, love that bag from Costco great stuff!





Steamed Mussels with Irish Stout and Black Pepper Recipes | Food Network Canada


The rich flavour of Irish stout gives this simple dish of steamed mussels plenty of depth. A spicy kick from a generous amount of freshly ground black pepper balances everything nicely. Mussels are a great choice when having a crowd over, because it takes only minutes to steam a large amount...




www.foodnetwork.ca


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I bought 5Lbs mussels at Costco. I made the traditional mussels in white wine, tomato, garlic and Italian parsley right before service. It was great and I made some linguine and had some great crusty bread for sopping.
> I ate so many last night as my wife does not like them. So I will take today off and return to mussels on Sunday.
> I want to find another recipe. Any suggestions appreciated.


where’s the pic’s?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cioppino has a slightly different flavor. I think it's the fennel. Good stuff.

2.3K people can't be wrong, try this - 









Steamed Mussels with Coconut Milk and Thai Chiles Recipe


Tyler Florence likes making this one-pot dish for parties because it requires so little cleanup. He simply steams plump mussels in lager, then tosses ...




www.foodandwine.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like it best with plum tomatoes...however, here’s how I make it with white wine.

I thickened it with some planko breadcrumbs to give it some body...
Anyhow, here is what I do.

Sauté 3 or 4 cloves of garlic in a bit of olive oil
Then put in about 3/4 to 1 cup of white wine...and simmer
for a few minutes ...then put in about 3/4 cup chicken
broth...then add the mussels with fresh Italian parsley,
fresh basil, Italian seasoning, salt & pepper...

Then add about 2 tablespoons planko breadcrumbs to thicken
it a bit...Throw in a handful shrimp (optional) at the 
last minute before putting it on the linguini - add about
3 tablespoons unsalted butter at the end to make it richer.
And a bit of pasta water as well.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Niki ...I like that recipe you posted, I may try that soon.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Niki ...I like that recipe you posted, I may try that soon.


I never thought about this before but Asian food doesn't seem to use tomatoes?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We would be cooking on the concrete grill back last century, having everyone over. Cooking chicken halves, etc. Then after the chickens were done, we moved them to the back of the grate. We had fresh (not Costco) mussels soaking in a burlap bag that we threw bag and all on the grate (cooled down a little due to time). The mussels popped open just right, stayed moist and were super with garlic dip and veggies.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I never thought about this before but Asian food doesn't seem to use tomatoes?


Good observation Nik.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> where’s the pic’s?


Pictures would not have been good as I did not pay any attention to presentation. But I am making the rest today and will try to get a few pics up.


chandler48 said:


> We would be cooking on the concrete grill back last century, having everyone over. Cooking chicken halves, etc. Then after the chickens were done, we moved them to the back of the grate. We had fresh (not Costco) mussels soaking in a burlap bag that we threw bag and all on the grate (cooled down a little due to time). The mussels popped open just right, stayed moist and were super with garlic dip and veggies.


The mussels from Costco are rope grown in Prince Edward Island Canada. These mussels never touch the bottom or grow from rocks. They are clean and they are great. I have had natural wild mussels and there is little difference other than there is no sand and all the mussels are about the same size.
So IMO mussels that are alive are as fresh as you can get them. I make sure every single one is alive before using.
Out of the 5lb bag, I had 4 that I tossed.


----------

